# Sad Sad News....



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you know my son Ben Garrett, has been in South Korea for the past couple of years, teaching English to Korean kids. I got to visit there briefly last summer and see him in action - he's terrific at it. Anyway, right now the time there is 14 hours ahead of the US. He tells me that this morning Kia Motors held a press conference and announced they've negotiated a deal with GM to purchase the rights to the Pontiac brand. They have plans to revive both the GTO and the Firebird -- one as a turbo-ed 4 cylinder sedan, the other as a minivan. I think I'm going to be ill....

:willy: :00/o:

Bear


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would have preferred that the Aussies had done this. It will be interesting to see what they come up with. I hope the badging does not come close to matching "our" Pontiacs.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Good one, Bear!! Come on, SANDU002 you do know what day it is, right?? Besides, Kia seems to be doing okay to the point where they think they can sell a $60K V8 Kia. Why would they want even the remotest connection with GM all things considered.:bigSmile:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO...a firebird minivan.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This explains the chatter thats been going around about creating the Trans-Ain'ts on one of the following platforms:


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

April fools?........ I hope so


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

-- that was fun  :rofl

Bear


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

HP11 said:


> Good one, Bear!! Come on, SANDU002 you do know what day it is, right?? Besides, Kia seems to be doing okay to the point where they think they can sell a $60K V8 Kia. Why would they want even the remotest connection with GM all things considered.:bigSmile:



Oh yeah, now I get it. Good one Bear.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome!


I didn't bite, but AWESOME!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was already on alert when I read that post because both of my grand daughters had called an tried to pull April Fools schemes on me before I got on the computer yesterday.


----------



## 1GTO2NV (Apr 20, 2014)

*It's the end times isn't it ?*

Why doesn't this surprise me ? GM has going down hill for the last three decades.. 

Oh the horror - soccer moms in the wrong Pontiac's


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Really???? April Fool's Day is also exists in Canada, doesn't it?


----------

